# Fertility Party!



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

A group of us are having a "fertility" party for a friend who is TTC. Does anyone have neat ideas for our party? I'm thinking a blessing, special foods related to fertility, songs,goddess type stuff related to fertility. Anyone have some suggestions? Has anyone done such a ceremony? TIA!


----------



## humptydumpty (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats cute.
Ideas: belly dancing - you are a teacher arent you? I think that would be wonderful. A little show, some instruction and everyone has to dance.
round food, circular cake with rounded top; like a belly - you know what I mean?
Easter decoration, little rabbits out of chocolate plus green decoration and flowers.
If you are daring you could also play some "naughty" bachelorette games (phalic symbols)
That should be fun and I am sure your friend will appreciate it.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

It sounds like a cute idea. But coming from someone with past infertility issues, that might put a lot of pressure on her if she doesn't fall pregnant soon. I wouldn't have wanted a fertility party to look back at, I would have thought "wow, last year at this time was my fertility party







".


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

The party is her idea......
That being said at this point in time I think she is just wanting some female energy,some focus on her as she is embarking on this journey, and FUN! She is a very comical fun person and if anything this will be a get together with close friends and she can talk about TTC. I do understand what you are saying though MaryLang.

humptydumpty: Love your ideas and she would love the phalic symbols incorporated into something







Too funny!!

Are there any specific vitamins,foods, etc. that have been known to increase fertility ??


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Cute idea.
Maybe use the phalic symbols that HD suggested and do a "ceremony" with them. Like a fertility dance or something like that. Or you couls have one displayed and all the ladies could bring offerings to lay down in front of it, light candles, flowers, etc...
Could be fun!
Have a good time.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.preconception.com/article...conceive-1462/

A copy of Taking Charge of Your Fertility is a must as well...even if she does run into fertility problems, she'll have some hard core answers and alternatives!

A lot of things come up if you google "fertility symbols" and you could even get her this: http://www.amazon.com/Goddess-Mother.../dp/B001EV1ABM


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cocoanib* 
Cute idea.
Maybe use the phalic symbols that HD suggested and do a "ceremony" with them. Like a fertility dance or something like that. Or you couls have one displayed and all the ladies could bring offerings to lay down in front of it, light candles, flowers, etc...
Could be fun!
Have a good time.









Hee-hee! GREAT idea!!

I think I may look into ordering Taking Charge of your Fertility too. Need to see if she has it....

Thanks everyone for reading and for all the suggestions


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

What a cute idea! Let's see... folic acid supplements are good. Yams increase the risk of twinning.







Of course, neither are really party foods, so maybe you could go with aphrodisiacs instead? Strawberries, chocolate, chilli peppers?


----------

